# I won Game Informer Nov. Envelope Art Contest!



## Solstice (Oct 20, 2005)

For any video game geeks out there that read Game Informer, check out the newest (November 2005) issue's Envelope Art contest. My work won! (It's the daddy Grim Reaper with his son Death Jr. on his lap playing a PSP). 

I sent this drawing in in August, so when both September and October passed without any sign of it, I had just about given up, thinking it hadn't made the cut. I reluctantly opened this issue, figuring I wouldn't see it, but was happily surprised. Patience is a virtue!

I think win a game or something, but I'm not exactly sure how I go about getting it.

Just wanted to pat myself on the back for winning. Maybe next time, I'll try to do something involving flashlights .


----------



## powernoodle (Oct 20, 2005)

I see it on p. 20. Congrats!


----------



## Sigman (Oct 20, 2005)

Congrats! Can you post a pic here or link to it?


----------



## Geologist (Oct 20, 2005)

Can't wait to see a photo!


----------



## Solstice (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for the congrats guys. I don't have my own webspace so I can't really link to it. 

(If someone feels like PMing me some simple instructions for posting pics here or at least putting them on a hosting site for a link, I'll give it a try- I'm not the most computer savy person on the technical end of things)

If anyone's curious, the easiest way for now is to check out page 20 of the issue in the mall or something (its the issue with Superman flying away from a green skeleton robot on the cover).

It's fun to be "published"


----------

